# Needing some new dive partners..



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have lost some dive partners to military pcs, so time to put some names back on the list. Experience level is not really important. Just looking for guys or gals who wanna go enjoy all that is underwater. We head out from FWB. We will be spearing later in the season, once I get used to my new gun(thanks Jeremy!!). If you don't mind pitching in a few $$ for gas, pm me and I'll put you down. I am kinda a safety first guy both above and below the water. I usually have my kid on the boat with us.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Sending a PM


----------



## tracker19 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey thanks for he invite this weekend. Sorry i had to work. I will be more than happy to help with fuel costs. Ill send u a pm with info. Thanks again


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Count me in! Glad you like the gun, I've got a few folks that are always willing to go... Keep in touch


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

devildog83 said:


> Count me in! Glad you like the gun, I've got a few folks that are always willing to go... Keep in touch



Will do Jeremy. I'm gonna give you a call as soon as I find a lil free time this week.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey im new to the area and new to this site. Sorry, couldn't figure out the PM right now. Im looking at meeting some buddies around here to dive and fish with. Im headed to mexico for a dive job in the AM, but i should be back in a week or two. Message me anytime about diving and ill get back to you. Good luck out there!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'll send a pm too. I'm in the Destin area an run out on my boat as well!!


----------



## br11183 (May 14, 2013)

Sending a PM. I am always looking to go diving somewhere. 

Anyone else who wants to go, hit me up. I will go just about any day of the week. I don't have a boat, but we can always go shore diving.


** Okay, so I couldn't send a PM for whatever reason, but I would still like to go diving.


----------



## divinmama84 (Jun 22, 2013)

I just moved back to the area and am in need of dive buddies im advanced certified, and available nights & weekends.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You might want to add your feedback to this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/do-we-need-dive-club-pensacola-155972/


----------

